# Going to give control to INT 19H boot loader



## chris0147 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi guys,

I need your help. My sister have a problem with her computer. On friday night it was working fine when she turned her computer on before she went to bed. The next day it start to stop working. There are no beeps noise when she turned it on. The leds light ain't working. I have removed the battery from the motherboard for 30 seconds before I put it back on. Still get no beeps. 

I have unplugged the power cables from her hard drives and dvd drive, still get no beeps. I have tested my PSU and memory on her motherboard which i have got the same motherboard as she has got, still get no beeps.

I have plugged the analyzer card on the PCI slot, when I turned it on I saw the error code which it is 00.

I have looked on the book and it said: (00) Going to give control to INT 19H boot loader.

I don't understand what it does means. Can you please tell me what it does means and can you please advice me what I could do about it to fix the problem?

I have no knowledge and I never have that experience ever before. 

Any advice would be much appreicated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chris0147 (Apr 10, 2009)

does anyone know if mobo is dead or not?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Remove all RAM, boot, listen for beep codes. No RAM and no beeps indicates a Mobo problem.
PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## chris0147 (Apr 10, 2009)

I have removed the ram and i listened for beep but still get no beep.

Not sure what do you mean by remove the boot?


----------



## xxx1angel3xxx (Aug 4, 2011)

he means remove the ram, then turn on the computer. if you don't hear any beeps that indicates a motherboard problem


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Tyree said:


> Remove all RAM, boot, listen for beep codes. No RAM and no beeps indicates a Mobo problem.
> PC Specs?
> Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
> Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

chris0147 said:


> I have removed the ram and i listened for beep but still get no beep.


Is there a Mobo speaker installed or mounted on the Mobo?
If so, no RAM installed and no beeps are heard from the Mobo speaker when the PC is powered on (booted) indicates a Mobo problem.


----------



## dannpp2012 (Aug 5, 2012)

Still need the info on the problematic pc, if it is an oem like dell of hp please include the psu info. psu= Power Supply Unit, we need to know the make model and wattage. The info is on the sticker on the psu.


> he means remove the ram, then turn on the computer. if you don't hear any beeps that indicates a motherboard problem


This is yet to be determined, a motherboard can't do anything if it doesn't have proper power.


----------

